# CCCP Flight School Germany July 2014



## darbians (Jun 22, 2015)

Originally a glider training camp until 1933 when the Luftwaffe took control of the site.
In 1945 the Soviets gained control until 1992 when it was returnedd to the Germans. Its been left abandoned ever since.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Thanks for looking, you can find a few more pics here CCCP Flight School​


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd love to visit these sometimes, but it's unlikely so thanks for posting it for me to see.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2015)

This place looks awesome
excellent photos


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 22, 2015)

love this, great shots of a really interesting looking place


----------



## Old No.13 (Aug 6, 2015)

Love this, great shots. It looks like a huge site


----------



## night crawler (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, I'm always amazed at what is around in other country's. Love to visit them but I doubt I will now


----------



## smiler (Aug 7, 2015)

That is really good, Thanks


----------

